# Heavy Metal e psicologia



## feather (10 Novembre 2013)

Sembra il mio profilo psicologico, ma a me l'heavy metal non piace.. Mah..

"_The Psychology Of Loving Heavy Metal

Fans of contemporary heavy metal tend to share a dislike of authority and a bit of a self-esteem problem, one study finds. 
By
Shaunacy Ferro
Posted 11.08.2013 at 5:45 pm
13

Heavy Metal Fans
Jacek Karczmarczyk via Wikimedia Commons

You can tell a lot about someone from their taste in music. Especially if they have a penchant for contemporary heavy metal. Researchers at the University of Westminster in the U.K. recently turned their scientific attention toward heavy metal music, examining what makes a connoisseur of metal, psychologically speaking. They found that many heavy metal aficionados shared a particular pattern of personality traits.

In a study published in Psychology of Aesthetics, Creativity, and the Arts, a total of 414 participants, almost half of whom were college students, listened to 10 songs from bands like Overkill, Enslaved, Disturbed and Cradle of Filth and rated how much they liked them. They also answered surveys measuring how they matched up with the Big Five personality traits, their need for uniqueness, their self-esteem, attitudes toward authority and religiosity.

Somewhat predictably, heavy metal fans were more likely to be male, to dislike authority, and to feel a need to be unique. Enjoying heavy metal was also correlated with openness, possibly because people with more open personalities would be drawn to music that is "intense, engaging, and challenging," as metal can be, the researchers write. Interestingly, the metal fans in the study tended to have relatively low self-esteem. "The catharsis afforded by heavy metal may, in turn, help boost self-worth and promote positive self-evaluations among those with otherwise low self-esteem," the study postulates.

Sure, these results could be only applicable to these few hundred British people. But more broadly, they "may help scholars to more fully understand why some individuals are attracted to nonmainstream music," the researchers conclude. "Rather than stereotyping fans as deviant, antisocial, or violent, it may be more fruitful to understand the psychological needs that contemporary heavy metal fill for some individuals._"

http://www.popsci.com/article/science/psychology-loving-heavy-metal?dom=PSC&loc=recent&lnk=1&con=the-psychology-of-loving-heavy-metal

A chi piace l'heavy metal qui dentro?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Novembre 2013)

Non proprio il genere, ma c'è un album dei Tool che ritengo un capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sembra il mio profilo psicologico, ma a me l'heavy metal non piace.. Mah..
> 
> "_The Psychology Of Loving Heavy Metal
> 
> ...


indovina


:rock:


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2013)

mi avete evocato?


----------



## lolapal (10 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sembra il mio profilo psicologico, ma a me l'heavy metal non piace.. Mah..
> 
> "_The Psychology Of Loving Heavy Metal
> 
> ...


Ho girato l'articolo a Marito, grande ascoltatore del genere, anche se lui spazia molto con gli ascolti...
Su una cosa si è detto d'accordo: l'effetto catartico che questo genere ha su chi l'ascolta.


----------



## marietto (10 Novembre 2013)

Io ascolto un po' di tutto. Del Metal mi piacciono alcune cose, ma devo ammettere che non è tra i miei generi preferiti. Tendenzialmente ho un'anima più "Roots".
Ritengo però che l'effetto catartico non sia prerogativa esclusiva di questo genere.


----------



## oceansize (10 Novembre 2013)

sempre ascoltato metal, soprattutto black, ultimamente un po' meno ma ogni volta mi fa stare bene. mi fate un riassunto del pippone in inglese?


----------



## feather (11 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> mi fate un riassunto del pippone in inglese?


Uno studio di un'università inglese su un campione di 414 partecipanti; gli hano fatto ascoltare delle canzoni e compilato un profilo di 5 principali tratti caratteriali.
Il risultato è che i fan di heavy metal rifiutano l'autorità, sentono il bisogno di essere unici, hanno una certa apertura e bassa autostima. L'ascolto di quella musica potrebbe avere un effetto compensativo sulla bassa autostima.


----------



## lolapal (11 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Io ascolto un po' di tutto. Del Metal mi piacciono alcune cose, ma devo ammettere che non è tra i miei generi preferiti. Tendenzialmente ho un'anima più "Roots".
> *Ritengo però che l'effetto catartico non sia prerogativa esclusiva di questo genere.*


Questo mi sembra logico, anche perché siamo tutti soggetti unici. A me, per esempio, l'effetto catartico lo fanno i concerti per violino di Bach oppure "Ok computer" dei Radiohead...

:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Uno studio di un'università inglese su un campione di 414 partecipanti; gli hano fatto ascoltare delle canzoni e compilato un profilo di 5 principali tratti caratteriali.
> Il risultato è che i fan di heavy metal rifiutano l'autorità, sentono il bisogno di essere unici, hanno una certa apertura e *bassa autostima*. L'ascolto di quella musica potrebbe avere un effetto compensativo sulla bassa autostima.


Un cazzo niente.


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A chi piace l'heavy metal qui dentro?



Presente :girlhaha:


----------



## oceansize (11 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Uno studio di un'università inglese su un campione di 414 partecipanti; gli hano fatto ascoltare delle canzoni e compilato un profilo di 5 principali tratti caratteriali.
> Il risultato è che i fan di heavy metal rifiutano l'autorità, sentono il bisogno di essere unici, hanno una certa apertura e bassa autostima. L'ascolto di quella musica potrebbe avere un effetto compensativo sulla bassa autostima.


bene, rispolvererò i cd dei miei amati Carcass


----------



## Hellseven (11 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Presente :girlhaha:


:rock:Un pochino pochino pure a me :rotfl:


[video=youtube;lCCWXAp49So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCCWXAp49So[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Uno studio di un'università inglese su un campione di 414 partecipanti; gli hano fatto ascoltare delle canzoni e compilato un profilo di 5 principali tratti caratteriali.
> Il risultato è che i fan di heavy metal rifiutano l'autorità, sentono il bisogno di essere unici, hanno una certa apertura e bassa autostima. L'ascolto di quella musica potrebbe avere un effetto compensativo sulla bassa autostima.


Ecco perché non mi piace! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non mi piace! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il mio caso è ancora più strano. Ho bassa autostima ma non mi piace l'heavy metal. Dovrebbero fare uno studio per chiarire se c'è correlazione inversa.


----------



## feather (12 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Presente :girlhaha:


Ho scritto 'hanno' senza la doppia. T'è sfuggito, eh?


----------

